# The Lost Man



## mikep1979 (Feb 28, 2009)

A man approaches a young woman in a shopping arcade 
"excuse me" he says. "i cant seem to find my wife, can i talk to you for a few minutes?"
The woman feeling compassion says "sure. but do you have any idea where your wife might be?"
"i don't have a clue." he replies "but every time i talk to a good looking young woman like you she usually appears out of no where!!!"


----------



## bev (Feb 28, 2009)

love it! Bev


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Feb 28, 2009)

This always happens to my dad. He chats to a pretty girl and my mum turns up.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 2, 2017)

mikep1979 said:


> A man approaches a young woman in a shopping arcade
> "excuse me" he says. "i cant seem to find my wife, can i talk to you for a few minutes?"
> The woman feeling compassion says "sure. but do you have any idea where your wife might be?"
> "i don't have a clue." he replies "but every time i talk to a good looking young woman like you she usually appears out of no where!!!"


Good one !


----------

